# Problema installazione VLC

## dursino

Salve, sapete perchè nel momento in cui do:

emerge -av vlc

mi restituisce:

 *Quote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Grazie per le risposte

----------

## grifone87

Ciao, mi sembra che il problema sia nella USE flag kde di Vlc: essendo attivata vuole installare diversi pacchetti base di KDE, che a loro volta si portano dietro quei pacchetti delle Qt che causano i blocchi. Disattivala e riprova, tanto da quello che leggo nell'output di emerge intuisco che non usi KDE.

Inoltre c'è quest'altro blocco:

```
[blocks B ] sys-auth/policykit ("sys-auth/policykit" is blocking sys-auth/polkit-0.101-r1)
```

Non ricordo dove ho letto che polkit è il successore di policykit, quindi andrebbe rimosso: infatti non è neanche più in portage. Magari fai una ricerchina sul forum a riguardo.   :Smile: 

----------

## dursino

Grazie, ho eliminato la flags Kde , ma ora ho il seguente errore in fase di compilazione:

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/grep: /usr/lib/libxcb.la: No such file or directory
> 
> /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libxcb.la: No such file or directory
> 
> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libxcb.la' is not a valid libtool archive
> ...

 

Qualche idea?

Grazie per il supporto

----------

## ago

 *dursino wrote:*   

> Qualche idea?
> 
> Grazie per il supporto

 

una cosa per volta 

```
emerge lafilefixer;lafilefixer --justfixit
```

----------

## grifone87

 *ago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> una cosa per volta 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ma le nuove versioni di portage non fanno in automatico il lavoro di lafilefixer?

----------

## dursino

Ho seguito il suggerimento di Grifone87 eliminando la vecchia versione di Polkit ma adesso non riesco ad emergere la nuova versione e dunque Hald non parte, e dunque non vanno tastiera e mouse!!

Cosa posso farE?

----------

## grifone87

È strano che tu non sia riuscito ad aggiornare polkit visto che il suo update veniva prima dell'installazione di VLC.

Per quanto riguarda HAL: è deprecato, quindi devi aggiornare X ad una nuova versione che usa Udev al posto di HAL. Questa è la guida per l'aggiornamento alla versione 1.9 di X.

----------

## dursino

Ho aggiornato Xorg con la flag Udev e eliminato Hal ,adesso ovviamente non parte la grafica.

Non trova:

failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

Ma il vecchio Xorg.conf lo devo cancellare,e inserire da capo?

----------

## k01

dopo aver aggiornato xorg bisogna ricompilare i driver ad esso associati:

```
emerge -1 `qlist -I -C x11-drivers/`
```

se non hai qlist installato se non sbaglio fa parte di app-portage/portage-utils.

xorg.conf non dovrebbe essere necessario, prova a vedere se ti funziona senza, tutto in automatico

----------

## dursino

Mira Mira chi si rivede!

Comunque avevo pensato anche io ai driver e l'ho fatto.

Intanto ho ricompilato anche il Kernel,appena finisce faccio sapere!

Grazie

----------

## ago

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

> Ma le nuove versioni di portage non fanno in automatico il lavoro di lafilefixer?

 

In teoria si

----------

## dursino

Ho aggiornato Xorg ed adesso funziona bene anche senza HAL.

Adesso però ho un nuovo problemino ancora con polkit:

In particolare il sistema non riesce a far partire Network manager a causa della mancanza di Polkit:

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.28.6 [2.24.1-r1] USE="fam static-libs%* -debug -doc (-introspection) (-selinux) -test% -xattr" 6,793 kB
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/polkit-0.101-r1  USE="gtk nls pam -debug -doc -examples (-introspection) -kde" 1,048 kB
> ...

 

Eliminare questo: gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.4-r990

Potrebbe risolvere?

Edit: Ha risolto AGGIORNANDO lo stesso

----------

## dursino

Qucluno di voi ha già affrontato:

 *Quote:*   

> dursino@edge ~ $ vlc
> 
> VLC media player 1.1.9 The Luggage (revision exported)
> 
> Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_ADDRESS")
> ...

 

----------

## grifone87

Le righe che cominciano con "Blocked" le ho anch'io e non so cosa sono, però VLC mi funziona.

L'ultima riga penso si riferisca al fatto che hai dei pacchetti di Qt alla versione 4.6 e altri alla 4.7 (si vede dal primo output di emerge che hai postato). Quindi le soluzioni potrebbero essere due: o aggiorni tutti i pacchetti Qt alla versione 4.7 oppure, visto che hai disabilitato la flag kde, puoi disabilitare anche la flag qt4 (però non so quali librerie andrà ad usare).

----------

## dursino

Come posso aggiornare a 4.7 con emerge?

----------

## Onip

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma le nuove versioni di portage non fanno in automatico il lavoro di lafilefixer?

 

Sì, se attivi la FEATURE corrispondente.

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Sì, se attivi la FEATURE corrispondente.

 

E' attiva di default

----------

## grifone87

 *dursino wrote:*   

> Come posso aggiornare a 4.7 con emerge?

 

O smascheri i pacchetti che sono alla versione 4.6 mettendoli in /etc/portage/package.keywords oppure aspetti qualche giorno, visto che Qt 4.7 sta per essere stabilizzata.

----------

